# extatosoma tiaratum



## idolomantis (Jan 2, 2008)

a small group







a subadult male






a subadult female






ET

more up soon


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 2, 2008)

these just dont live up to a ghost mantis &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 2, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> these just dont live up to a ghost mantis &lt;_&lt;


yeah not the ghost mantis bud the ghost phasmid :lol:


----------



## spawn (Apr 3, 2008)

How you going to compare these to Ghost Mantids? These are 10X the size and have more personality.


----------



## obregon562 (Apr 5, 2008)

ugh i just HATE plant eating bugs! they just look wierd, and it probably doesnt help i grow a ton of plants...most of them eat bugs (yes, the plants eat bugs-they're carnivorous), which makes me think of them as first plant food, then enemies of my plants, then food for my mantids.

So i like ghost mantids 100x better.


----------



## Giosan (Apr 5, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> ugh i just HATE plant eating bugs! they just look wierd, and it probably doesnt help i grow a ton of plants...most of them eat bugs (yes, the plants eat bugs-they're carnivorous), which makes me think of them as first plant food, then enemies of my plants, then food for my mantids. So i like ghost mantids 100x better.


I'm sure none of your plants can eat an adult female of this phasmid species


----------



## obregon562 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hahaha i guess you've never seen plants in the _Nepenthes_ genus!

Check out these pics:

http://schools-wikipedia.org/images/204/20466.jpg.htm

http://www.hartmeyer.de/Bilder_allgemein/N...mitMaus_720.JPG

http://image58.webshots.com/458/2/80/74/20...07ogAsjm_fs.jpg

http://www.tela-botanica.org/actu/IMG/DSCN0013.jpg

http://www.tela-botanica.org/actu/IMG/DSCN0018.jpg

http://www.hartmeyer.de/Bilder_homewechsel...ueKanne_720.JPG

This site:

http://www.cpjungle.com/nupitchers.htm

This is an entirely different genus too! native to the SE USA! _Sarracenia_

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c124/cph...1154_35pc_2.jpg

So HA!  those phasmids are goin down! death to plant eaters lol! :lol: just kidding...unless they mess with my plants! :angry: :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Apr 8, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> Hahaha i guess you've never seen plants in the _Nepenthes_ genus!Check out these pics:
> 
> http://schools-wikipedia.org/images/204/20466.jpg.htm
> 
> ...


wow damn that's cool indeed


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 2, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> Hahaha i guess you've never seen plants in the _Nepenthes_ genus!Check out these pics:
> 
> http://schools-wikipedia.org/images/204/20466.jpg.htm
> 
> ...


think ya win?

i,ll show ya the heteropteryx and phobaeticus adults...

your plant are going to get eated in secconds MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha BRING IT ON! :angry:  I'll get a _Nepenthes hamata _on yo az!  Or a _N. bicalcarata _! Or even better, a _N. merrilliana_!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 4, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> haha BRING IT ON! :angry:  I'll get a _Nepenthes hamata _on yo az!  Or a _N. bicalcarata _! Or even better, a _N. merrilliana_!


you need more than some big bucket planty to defeat me  

i strike ya with:hetropteryx dilatata!!!!

and followed by: the spiney extatosoma tiaratum!!!!

and give my last punch with the giantic eurycantha calcarata!!!!!

now lwts see what your plants can do.... whatever it is, i,m ready... i,ve got lots more plant killers MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol, its like trading cards lol

AND I`LL HIT YOU WITH

Phyllium celebicum!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/invertsfromhell/2506384162/

With its leafy appearance it will stealth its way into your green house disguised as one of your own while slyly nibbling lol :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh and finally send in a Phasmotaenia godeffroyi, largest phasmid i have under my jungle nymphs &gt;  

http://www.insectstore.com/phasmid/gallery...?i=172&amp;c=14


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol i can see it now "Nepenthes and Phasmids"!

time to call in the big guns...or maybe N. rajah! just bring the whole family along! And the cousins too!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 10, 2008)

Allllllllllright then lads lets bring the heavy artillery, in the form of a giant armored ground cricket h34r: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/invertsfromhell/2508353565/

This bulky monster would crush through puny vegation devouring all in their wake lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/invertsfromhell/2508155228/

Then release a flower mantis or 2 to destroy the pollinating insects to stop the plants from having rienforcements any time soon &gt;


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys are just hilarious! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 21, 2008)

ok then if that is what u want? i bring on the airforce!

and go on with the elite phasmid! and the special force

my ninja monsters

and then comes the mass destruction tanks!

you again with your lil plant newbs &gt;  

MUHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHASHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAAHAHAH


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 28, 2009)

greatest topic ever lol all those different species... you guys now your bugs man ^_^


----------



## Griever (Apr 29, 2009)

*Summons Phobaeticus chani*



Your plants are teh DOOMED!


----------



## ddvw123abc (May 2, 2009)

uh oh here is the big guns lol http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2275291697/

JK


----------



## jameslongo (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to interupt your Phasmo-Poke Battle guys.

Idolo, what are you feeding your E.Ts? Normally they eat eucalypts but you're forcing them onto something else, eh?


----------



## idolomantis (May 6, 2009)

eucalyptus and bramble, i can get both.


----------



## wuwu (May 6, 2009)

I've read that rose and guava works too.


----------



## idolomantis (May 6, 2009)

as secundary food, yes. but i don't advice people to mainly feed them with only rose or guava.

i feed my sticks with 2 or 3 diffrent foodplants.


----------



## jameslongo (May 7, 2009)

They can survive solely on one type of vegetation. You have some very spoiled ETs, Idolo. ^_^ But where the devil do you get eucalyptus in Europe?

I heard that feeding them rose leaves makes them change colour after a while..


----------



## idolomantis (May 7, 2009)

I'm sure they can but it's like you would only be eating bread. nothing else but bread...

i think they're healthier if i'd feed them multiple foodplants.

about the rose thing.. never heard of it :huh:


----------

